# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Variation of Ancestry in Posth et al. 2021's Imperial C. Italy cluster

## Jovialis

I have compared the 6 individuals that compose the Imperial cluster of Posth et al. 2021, to Antonio et al. 2019's populations. In the Antonio paper, it was verified that the 48 Imperial cluster individuals was divided into several different ethnic groups, (i.e. (C6) Central Mediterranean, (C5) Eastern Mediterranean, (C4) Near Eastern and (C3) North African). With 31 of the 48 individuals from the Antonio paper being C6 and C5, with rest being a minority of C4, and even smaller C3.

The findings here show that 4 of the 6 individuals here belong to the C6 cohort, with only one individual showing affinity to C3, and the other C5.

I was disappointed to see that Posth et al. 2021 had glossed over this nuance. Which is what has motivated me to make this thread.

We know from the Antonio paper, that C6 ancestry eventually became the most dominate in Rome, by the time of the middle ages. This also seems to be the case in Tuscany.

Distance to:
TAQ021

3.65334094
C6:Iron_Age_Mediterranean:R437_(Latin_Prenestini_T ribe)_Palestrina_Selicata

4.97456531
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R52_Villa_Magna

5.18260552
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R131_Via_Paisiello_Necro polis

5.70495399
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R56_Villa_Magna

6.04666024
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R35_Celio

6.28720129
C5:Late_Antiquity_Eastern_Mediterranean:R122_S_Erc olano_Necropolis_Ostia

6.57902728
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R59_Villa_Magna

6.65725920
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R107_Crypta_Balbi

6.71589160
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R1290_Villa_Magna

6.98328003
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R49_Centocelle_Necropoli s

7.02547507
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R65_Villa_Magna

7.26534239
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R58_Villa_Magna

7.33377802
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R113_Via_Paisiello_Necro polis

7.65644173
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R836_Civitanova_Marche

7.96656764
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R973_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cian ti

8.01634580
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R57_Villa_Magna

8.20192660
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R117_S_Ercolano_Ne cropolis_Ostia

8.33453058
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R118_S_Ercolano_Ne cropolis_Ostia

8.54786523
C5:Late_Antiquity_Eastern_Mediterranean:R32_Mausol e_di_Augusto

8.69293966
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R137_Marcellino_&_Pietro

8.70378653
C5:Late_Antiquity_Eastern_Mediterranean:R30_Mausol e_di_Augusto

8.72009174
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R969_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cian ti

8.73635508
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R53_Villa_Magna

8.78846972
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R47_Centocelle_Necropoli s

8.91677072
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R1283_Cancelleria



Distance to:
TAQ020

4.22571887
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R36_Celio

4.31196011
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R111_Via_Paisiello_Necro polis

5.71508530
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R120_S_Ercolano_Ne cropolis_Ostia

6.04187885
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R1283_Cancelleria

6.30849427
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R118_S_Ercolano_Ne cropolis_Ostia

6.36097477
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R835_Civitanova_Marche

6.41825521
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R1287_Cancelleria

6.51541250
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R970_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cian ti

6.83435440
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R113_Via_Paisiello_Necro polis

6.93213531
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R1285_Cancelleria

7.00451997
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R969_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cian ti

7.12097606
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R121_S_Ercolano_Ne cropolis_Ostia

7.76882230
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R836_Civitanova_Marche

8.44433538
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R52_Villa_Magna

8.45839819
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R1549_Monterotondo

8.71862374
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R60_Villa_Magna

8.80415243
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R1290_Villa_Magna

9.27257785
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R973_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cian ti

9.40364291
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R131_Via_Paisiello_Necro polis

9.58771610
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R54_Villa_Magna

9.69825758
C7:Iron_Age_European:R1_(Protovillanovan)_Martinsi curo

9.83711340
C5:Late_Antiquity_Eastern_Mediterranean:R122_S_Erc olano_Necropolis_Ostia

9.94152403
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R117_S_Ercolano_Ne cropolis_Ostia

10.02607600
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R56_Villa_Magna

10.34189054
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R49_Centocelle_Necropoli s



Distance to:
MAS003

7.72047278
C3:Iron_Age_N_African/Euro-Mix:R475_(Etruscan)_Civitavecchia

8.71365021
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R52_Villa_Magna

8.89276672
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R1287_Cancelleria

9.07572587
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R118_S_Ercolano_Ne cropolis_Ostia

9.62520130
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R120_S_Ercolano_Ne cropolis_Ostia

9.93343344
C6:Iron_Age_Mediterranean:R437_(Latin_Prenestini_T ribe)_Palestrina_Selicata

10.17619772
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R1283_Cancelleria

10.30015048
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R113_Via_Paisiello_Necro polis

10.30794354
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R35_Celio

10.45892442
C5:Late_Antiquity_Eastern_Mediterranean:R122_S_Erc olano_Necropolis_Ostia

10.58182876
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R835_Civitanova_Marche

10.58912650
C3:Imperial_North_African:R80_Viale_Rossini_Necrop olis

10.72016791
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R1285_Cancelleria

10.76918753
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R47_Centocelle_Necropoli s

10.82503118
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R56_Villa_Magna

11.26164730
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R107_Crypta_Balbi

11.38913956
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R111_Via_Paisiello_Necro polis

11.47918116
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R36_Celio

11.57820366
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R131_Via_Paisiello_Necro polis

11.66526039
C5:Imperial_Eastern_Mediterranean:R45_Isola_Sacra_ Necropolis

11.79233649
C5:Late_Antiquity_Eastern_Mediterranean:R32_Mausol e_di_Augusto

11.82417862
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R121_S_Ercolano_Ne cropolis_Ostia

12.06321682
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R969_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cian ti

12.10252866
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R1290_Villa_Magna

12.33378287
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R117_S_Ercolano_Ne cropolis_Ostia



Distance to:
MAS002

2.96464163
C5:Imperial_Eastern_Mediterranean:R81_Viale_Rossin i_Necropolis

4.41155301
C4:Imperial_Near_Eastern:R41_Isola_Sacra_Necropoli s

4.43072229
C5:Imperial_Eastern_Mediterranean:R134_Marcellino_ &_Pietro

4.49097985
C5:Late_Antiquity_Eastern_Mediterranean:R34_Mausol e_di_Augusto

5.13506572
C5:Imperial_Eastern_Mediterranean:R115_Via_Paisiel lo_Necropolis

5.33598163
C5:Imperial_Eastern_Mediterranean:R66_ANAS

5.45977106
C5:Imperial_Eastern_Mediterranean:R133_Marcellino_ &_Pietro

5.51823341
C5:Imperial_Eastern_Mediterranean:R1545_Necropolis _of_Monte_Agnese

5.83553768
C5:Iron_Age_Eastern_Mediterranean:R850_(Latini)_Ar dea

5.91614740
C5:Imperial_Eastern_Mediterranean:R1543_Necropolis _of_Monte_Agnese

5.96332961
C5:Imperial_Eastern_Mediterranean:R123_Casale_del_ Dolce

6.16414633
C5:Imperial_Eastern_Mediterranean:R39_Isola_Sacra_ Necropolis

6.17226863
C5:Imperial_Eastern_Mediterranean:R50_Centocelle_N ecropolis

6.54462375
C5:Imperial_Eastern_Mediterranean:R40_Isola_Sacra_ Necropolis

6.85520970
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R51_Centocelle_Necropoli s

7.11766816
C4:Imperial_Near_Eastern:R73_ANAS

7.13604232
C5:Imperial_Eastern_Mediterranean:R1548_Monteroton do

7.20874469
C4:Imperial_Near_Eastern:R75_Viale_Rossini_Necropo lis

7.60957949
C5:Imperial_Eastern_Mediterranean:R130_Marcellino_ &_Pietro

7.64296408
C5:Imperial_Eastern_Mediterranean:R114_Via_Paisiel lo_Necropolis

7.67714791
C5:Imperial_Eastern_Mediterranean:R72_ANAS

8.11841733
C5:Late_Antiquity_Eastern_Mediterranean:R30_Mausol e_di_Augusto

8.52355560
C4:Imperial_Near_Eastern:R70_ANAS

8.78526038
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R137_Marcellino_&_Pietro

9.15473102
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R136_Marcellino_&_Pietro



Distance to:
ETR016

3.63450134
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R35_Celio

4.49499722
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R56_Villa_Magna

4.96361763
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R59_Villa_Magna

5.19576751
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R52_Villa_Magna

5.29554530
C5:Late_Antiquity_Eastern_Mediterranean:R122_S_Erc olano_Necropolis_Ostia

5.36639544
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R107_Crypta_Balbi

5.38421768
C6:Iron_Age_Mediterranean:R437_(Latin_Prenestini_T ribe)_Palestrina_Selicata

5.62904965
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R65_Villa_Magna

5.66066251
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R131_Via_Paisiello_Necro polis

5.70618086
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R58_Villa_Magna

5.81165209
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R1290_Villa_Magna

6.07345865
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R49_Centocelle_Necropoli s

6.37235435
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R57_Villa_Magna

6.80506429
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R973_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cian ti

7.05703904
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R136_Marcellino_&_Pietro

7.20941745
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R54_Villa_Magna

7.22380786
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R53_Villa_Magna

7.37444913
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R117_S_Ercolano_Ne cropolis_Ostia

7.40482951
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R969_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cian ti

7.67558467
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R835_Civitanova_Marche

7.68412650
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R836_Civitanova_Marche

7.71538074
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R64_Villa_Magna

7.76568091
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R1544_Necropolis_of_Mont e_Agnese

7.78879965
C5:Late_Antiquity_Eastern_Mediterranean:R30_Mausol e_di_Augusto

7.92380590
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R436_Palestrina



Distance to:
ETR001

3.08917465
C6:Iron_Age_Mediterranean:R437_(Latin_Prenestini_T ribe)_Palestrina_Selicata

3.12755496
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R52_Villa_Magna

4.03565360
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R131_Via_Paisiello_Necro polis

4.13444071
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R113_Via_Paisiello_Necro polis

4.93768164
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R117_S_Ercolano_Ne cropolis_Ostia

5.00859262
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R56_Villa_Magna

5.05356310
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R118_S_Ercolano_Ne cropolis_Ostia

5.56285898
C5:Late_Antiquity_Eastern_Mediterranean:R122_S_Erc olano_Necropolis_Ostia

6.02139519
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R836_Civitanova_Marche

6.29034975
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R47_Centocelle_Necropoli s

6.51112126
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R49_Centocelle_Necropoli s

6.52214689
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R835_Civitanova_Marche

6.66137373
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R1290_Villa_Magna

6.98725983
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R35_Celio

7.02551777
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R973_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cian ti

7.25305453
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R65_Villa_Magna

7.88702098
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R64_Villa_Magna

7.93834366
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R969_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cian ti

8.01208462
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R54_Villa_Magna

8.17496789
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R1283_Cancelleria

8.30575704
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R120_S_Ercolano_Ne cropolis_Ostia

8.45656550
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R57_Villa_Magna

8.47171765
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R111_Via_Paisiello_Necro polis

8.53086748
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R59_Villa_Magna

8.58506261
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R137_Marcellino_&_Pietro

----------


## Jovialis

> I have compared the 6 individuals that compose the Imperial cluster of Posth et al. 2021, to Antonio et al. 2019's populations. In the Antonio paper, it was verified that the 48 Imperial cluster individuals was divided into several different ethnic groups, (i.e. (C6) Central Mediterranean, (C5) Eastern Mediterranean, (C4) Near Eastern and (C3) North African). With 31 of the 48 individuals from the Antonio paper being C6 and C5, with rest being a minority of C4, and even smaller C3.
> 
> The findings here show that 4 of the 6 individuals here belong to the C6 cohort, with only one individual showing affinity to C3, and the other C5.
> 
> I was disappointed to see that Posth et al. 2021 had glossed over this nuance. Which is what has motivated me to make this thread.
> 
> *We know from the Antonio paper, that C6 ancestry eventually became the most dominate in Rome, by the time of the middle ages. This also seems to be the case in Tuscany.*
> 
> Distance to:
> ...


Distance to:
Medieval_Tuscany_(n=10)

2.44969386
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R1283_Cancelleria

2.76721882
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R120_S_Ercolano_Ne cropolis_Ostia

3.60743676
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R969_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cian ti

3.86530723
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R36_Celio

4.42154950
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R111_Via_Paisiello_Necro polis

4.51858385
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R121_S_Ercolano_Ne cropolis_Ostia

4.55669837
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R835_Civitanova_Marche

5.08760258
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R1287_Cancelleria

5.32698789
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R118_S_Ercolano_Ne cropolis_Ostia

5.51436306
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R1290_Villa_Magna

5.67327066
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R1285_Cancelleria

5.90461684
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R60_Villa_Magna

6.03094520
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R52_Villa_Magna

6.23292066
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R836_Civitanova_Marche

6.23983173
C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R107_Crypta_Balbi

6.46305655
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R970_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cian ti

6.62408484
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R113_Via_Paisiello_Necro polis

7.11414085
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R973_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cian ti

7.26378689
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R131_Via_Paisiello_Necro polis

7.42296437
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R54_Villa_Magna

7.54023872
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R59_Villa_Magna

7.58096959
C5:Late_Antiquity_Eastern_Mediterranean:R122_S_Erc olano_Necropolis_Ostia

7.58977602
C6:Medieval_Mediterranean:R56_Villa_Magna

8.03202341
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R1549_Monterotondo

8.12423535
C6:Imperial_Mediterranean:R49_Centocelle_Necropoli s

----------


## Jovialis

It is worth mentioning, the 2 outliers MAS002 and MAS003, are both from the same location. So the rest of the locations are totally represented by C6.

----------


## Jovialis

```
C.Italy_Imperial:ETR001,8.19,0,2.62,0.45,33.92,11.31,0,0,12.02,0,31.49,0
C.Italy_Imperial:ETR016,4.02,0,3.44,0,29.94,12.31,0.63,1.6,14.29,1.06,32.71,0
C.Italy_Imperial:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio)_89-236CE:TAQ020,9.02,0.66,1.49,0.5,34.13,18.73,0.12,0,7.43,0,27.92,0
C.Italy_Imperial:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio)_262-424CE:TAQ021,3.74,0,2.51,0,33.22,11.47,2.01,0,12.62,0,34.44,0


C6_Imperial_Etruria_(n=4),6.2425,0.165,2.515,0.2375,32.8025,13.455,0.69,0.4,11.59,0.265,31.64,0
```

Here are the outliers:



```
C5:C.Italy_Imperial:Marsilianad'Albegna(Grosseto_Tuscany)_240-380CE:MAS002,6.49,1.52,3.63,0,23.56,7.82,0,0.48,18.33,0.02,38.16,0
C3:C.Italy_Imperial:Marsilianad'Albegna(Grosseto_Tuscany)_400-530CE:MAS003,2.81,0,8.6,1.47,34.71,11.66,0,1.28,11.86,0,26.84,0.76
```

----------


## Pax Augusta

I followed your order, Jovialis. I hope I did everything right. If not, I'll redo them tomorrow. MAS002 and MAS003 are C.Italy_Imperial_o, the other 4 are C.Italy_Imperial

----------


## Pax Augusta

With Modern Greeks

----------


## Jovialis

> I followed your order, Jovialis. I hope I did everything right. If not, I'll redo them tomorrow. MAS002 and MAS003 are C.Italy_Imperial_o, the other 4 are C.Italy_Imperial


Looks good, more informative than the Posth paper PCA.

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Looks good, more informative than the Posth paper PCA.


The uniparental markers.


*MAS002*: Y-DNA R1b1a1b1b (Z2103); mtDNA H74

Autosomal DNA fits with modern southern Greek Aegean islanders and Sephardic, Romaniote and Italkim Jews (G25, Dodecad K12b), but his uniparental markers don't look typical for his autosomal DNA. R1b1a1b1b (Z2103) could be anything, mtDNA H74 was previously found in VK408 who was a Swedish-like Viking found in Ladoga, Russia (Age: Viking 10-12th centuries CE Y-DNA: R-CTS11962 mtDNA: H74). 

*MAS003*: Y-DNA R1b1a1b (M269/PF6517); mtDNA K1b2a1

He is distant from everyone, his Autosomal DNA is modelled as he was 75% Maltese + 25% Sardinian or 75% Italian_Lazio + 25% Berber. Again, hard to tell what he really was, very likely he was at least a 1/4 North African/Berber-like.

*ETR016*: Y-DNA I1; mtDNA R2b

*ETR001*: mtDNA T1a8a

*TAQ021*: Y-DNA J2a1a2b1b (M319); mtDNA X1

*TAQ020:* Y-DNA J2a1a1a2 (Z2229); mtDNA H44a

----------

